# Investcorp:"Complimenti al Milan e Buona Pasqua".



## admin (16 Aprile 2022)

Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


----------



## King of the North (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Se qualcuno aveva ancora qualche dubbio….


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".



Bè, abbastanza chiaro direi


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


bravo Maometto, è già più presente di elliott


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Sarà che siamo abituati molto male con ste cose, quindi ci vado ugualmente con i piedi di piombo. Ma questa uscita così dal nulla mi puzza di confermissima, e pure abbastanza imminente. Speriamo.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".



Mi sembra un buon indizio...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sarà che siamo abituati molto male con ste cose, quindi *ci vado ugualmente con i piedi di piombo*. Ma questa uscita così dal nulla mi puzza di confermissima, e pure abbastanza imminente. Speriamo.



E' in buon indizio ma - sappiamo tutti - che è meglio aspettare gli atti ufficiali.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Aprile 2022)

Portate uno sponsor da 100 zucche e andiamo a comandare...


----------



## unbreakable (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


già mi sta simpatico sto hard ..forse finisce l'era dell'inclusività e inizia il regime talbano delle vittorie..(magari)


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Ha parlato più lui in mezza giornata che elliott in 3 anni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' in buon indizio ma - sappiamo tutti - che è meglio aspettare gli atti ufficiali.


Concordo assolutamente, diciamo che a differenza delle solite romanzate qui sono già molto avanti con la trattativa ed Elliott non ha mai nascosto la volontà di vendere, ma appunto dopo essersi illusi tante volte siam come san Tommaso.


----------



## Bataille (16 Aprile 2022)

Ha anche utilizzato l'hashtag #SempreMilan alla fine del tweet, direi che è fatta. Speriamo bene.


----------



## diavolo (16 Aprile 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Ha anche utilizzato l'hashtag #SempreMilan alla fine del tweet, direi che è fatta. Speriamo bene.


Profilo verificato?


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Un arabo che augura buona Pasqua


----------



## Kaw (16 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Profilo verificato?


C'è la spunta blu, poi non so...


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Portate uno sponsor da 100 zucche e andiamo a comandare...


dai cominciamo ad organizzare i prossimi mondiali in UAE ,con le fake sponsorizzazioni stile psg


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Maometto mi piaci già però devi convertirti al cattolicesimo


----------



## Bataille (16 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Profilo verificato?



Profilo ufficiale, sì.


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


E fatta dai. Possiamo pensare ad asensio...


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> C'è la spunta blu, poi non so...


Ma sta su Twitter? che devo scrivere per trovarlo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2022)

Già mi stanno simpatici


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma sta su Twitter? che devo scrivere per trovarlo


AH ok trovato


----------



## Albijol (16 Aprile 2022)

Bataille ha scritto:


> Profilo ufficiale, sì.
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2075


E' fatta dai...siamo arabi!


----------



## diavolo (16 Aprile 2022)

Curioso di sapere quanti nuovi follower ha ottenuto dopo quel tweet, se cercano visibilità col Milan l'avranno.


----------



## overlord (16 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> E fatta dai. Possiamo pensare ad asensio...



Anche oltre.... Darwin Nunez per esempio sarebbe un bel biglietto di presentazione...


----------



## Solo (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Speriamo che non stia semplicemente trollando...


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' fatta dai...siamo arabi!


E adesso come la mettiamo con l'inclusione con viva il movimento lbgtq. Inversione a U.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Aprile 2022)

Non vorrei rovinare la poesia di molti ma ho parlato con alcuni amici ieri allo stadio che lavorano in private equity e che hanno avuto a che fare con InvestCorp. Mi dicono che è un fondo di private equity momto tradizionale, con obiettivi a breve termine. Insomma non cambierebbe tanto rispetto a Elliot, non immaginatevi lo smiliardamento in arrivo. Diverso il discorso di un fondo sovrano, Mubadala è azionista di maggioranza quindi bisogna capirne il ruolo.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2022)

malos ha scritto:


> E adesso come la mettiamo con l'inclusione con viva il movimento lbgtq. Inversione a U.


Ottimo


----------



## sion (16 Aprile 2022)

Più parlano in queste situazioni peggio è, ricordate yogurt Lee e tutta la sua cricca

Calma


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non vorrei rovinare la poesia di molti ma ho parlato con alcuni amici ieri allo stadio che lavorano in private equity e che hanno avuto a che fare con InvestCorp. Mi dicono che è un fondo di private equity momto tradizionale, con obiettivi a breve termine. Insomma non cambierebbe tanto rispetto a Elliot, non immaginatevi lo smiliardamento in arrivo. Diverso il discorso di un fondo sovrano, Mubadala è azionista di maggioranza quindi bisogna capirne il ruolo.


Che senso avrebbe tirar fuori 1 miliardo e passa di euro per tenere il Milan nel limbo come sta succedendo con Elliott con mercati fatti con i bollini della coop o coi buoni pasto?


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che senso avrebbe tirar fuori 1 miliardo e passa di euro per tenere il Milan nel limbo come sta succedendo con Elliott con mercati fatti con i bollini della coop o coi buoni pasto?


Esatto, il fondo vuole puntarci, probabilmente per volere innanzitutto del fondo sovrano


----------



## uolfetto (16 Aprile 2022)

Ma ancora avete dubbi? Si è capito dal primo istante che stavolta è una cosa seria. La discriminante è che si scoprono le cose quando già sono avviate e fatte a metà e comunicate da fonti estere e affidabili. Si vede a occhio nudo la differenza con le solite chiacchere senza fondamento.


----------



## cris (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Che sia la volta buona?


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Più parlano in queste situazioni peggio è, ricordate yogurt Lee e tutta la sua cricca
> 
> Calma


Hai ragione. Meglio stiano zitti e facciano i fatti.


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


E' beh allora... questi non parlano mai, ora escono gli auguri. Diciamo che praticamente hanno chiuso. I 15 giorni sono i tempi burcratici? Chiedo agli esperti di queste cose


----------



## Pit96 (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Mah, prima di festeggiare bisogna aspettare l'impegno che ci metteranno (sempre nel caso ci sia il passaggio da Elliot a loro, mica sicuro). Investimenti, sponsorizzazioni, progetto serio, risultati sportivi. Vedremo


----------



## bmb (16 Aprile 2022)

Allora signor Ardh, vorrei: sia Botman che Bremer, Alexander-Arnold, De Bruyne, un'ala destra e un centravanti a piacere. In più dovrebbe presentarsi con un progetto di stadio a Sesto senza le cinesate tarocchissime. Grazie e a presto.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo, con la nuova proprietà islamica, di non vedere più cose del genere


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che senso avrebbe tirar fuori 1 miliardo e passa di euro per tenere il Milan nel limbo come sta succedendo con Elliott con mercati fatti con i bollini della coop o coi buoni pasto?


Non mi pare che Elliot abbia tenuto il Milan nel limbo. Lo ha preso a 300 milioni (650 investiti) e lo rivendono a 1 miliardo dopo aver portato fatturati a 300 milioni e in champions. Invest Corp cercherà di fare lo stesso, soprattutto con lo stadio visto che sono investiti pesantemente anche nel Real Estate. Comunque quello che intendevo è che un fondo cerca i ritorni, lo sceicco se ne sbatte perché ha altri fini non solo economici


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

*Sembra* che la cosa sia fatta ma preferisco aspettare i comunicati ufficiali.


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non vorrei rovinare la poesia di molti ma ho parlato con alcuni amici ieri allo stadio che lavorano in private equity e che hanno avuto a che fare con InvestCorp. Mi dicono che è un fondo di private equity momto tradizionale, con obiettivi a breve termine. Insomma non cambierebbe tanto rispetto a Elliot, non immaginatevi lo smiliardamento in arrivo. Diverso il discorso di un fondo sovrano, Mubadala è azionista di maggioranza quindi bisogna capirne il ruolo.


Elliot non ci ha comprato, si è trovato il Milan come pegno, questi stanno spendendo un miliardo e cento milioni di euro. Ovviamente chi pensa che arrivi uno che smiliardi può mettersi il cuore in pace, ma che non si facciano vedere e che non vogliano vincere non ci credo, perché per rivendervi a più di 1,1 miliardi devi fare solo una cosa con una squadra di calcio:
-Investire (stadio)
-Vincere (campo)


----------



## koti (16 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non vorrei rovinare la poesia di molti ma ho parlato con alcuni amici ieri allo stadio che lavorano in private equity e che hanno avuto a che fare con InvestCorp. Mi dicono che è un fondo di private equity momto tradizionale, con obiettivi a breve termine. Insomma non cambierebbe tanto rispetto a Elliot, non immaginatevi lo smiliardamento in arrivo. Diverso il discorso di un fondo sovrano, Mubadala è azionista di maggioranza quindi bisogna capirne il ruolo.


Mi chiedo come pensano di guadagnarci a fronte di un investimento iniziale da 1 miliardo più le molte spese necessarie per rinforzo della squadra e stadio, boh. Non è la situazione di Elliott che ha rilevato la società come pegno a pochi soldi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che Elliot abbia tenuto il Milan nel limbo. Lo ha preso a 300 milioni (650 investiti) e lo rivendono a 1 miliardo dopo aver portato fatturati a 300 milioni e in champions. Invest Corp cercherà di fare lo stesso, soprattutto con lo stadio visto che sono investiti pesantemente anche nel Real Estate


Ma in termini di rafforzamento della squadra non hanno mai fatto spese cospicue, tranne quando prendemmo Paquetà e Piatek tirando fuori una settantina di milioni.
Il (non) mercato di quest'estate e soprattutto di quest'inverno potrebbe costarci uno scudetto tra l'altro, non penso che questi dopo aver tirato fuori 1 miliardo si presentino sul mercato prendendo scarti o terze scelte come i vari Bakayoko, Messias e Ballo Tourè.

E aggiungo, spero che col cambio di proprietà si dia un taglio a perdere giocatori a zero euro, tranne per Dybala siamo gli unici ad agire in questo modo in Italia.


----------



## Swaitak (16 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che senso avrebbe tirar fuori 1 miliardo e passa di euro per tenere il Milan nel limbo come sta succedendo con Elliott con mercati fatti con i bollini della coop o coi buoni pasto?


a voler essere freddi un attimo, questi sembrano investire pesantemente nel settore immobiliare, la questione stadio per loro è succulenta.
Il risvolto positivo è l'aumento di ricavi per la società Milan.
Poi gli smiliardamenti di cuore sono sempre benvenuti, sperando non ci siano più Fassoni in società


----------



## danjr (16 Aprile 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> Più parlano in queste situazioni peggio è, ricordate yogurt Lee e tutta la sua cricca
> 
> Calma


È gente che ha posseduto marchi come Gucci o Dainese, non sono paragonabili allo yogurt


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma in termini di rafforzamento della squadra non hanno mai fatto spese cospicue, tranne quando prendemmo Paquetà e Piatek tirando fuori una settantina di milioni.
> Il (non) mercato di quest'estate e soprattutto di quest'inverno potrebbe costarci uno scudetto tra l'altro, non penso che questi dopo aver tirato fuori 1 miliardo si presentino sul mercato prendendo scarti o terze scelte come i vari Bakayoko, Messias e Ballo Tourè.
> 
> E aggiungo, spero che col cambio di proprietà si dia un taglio a perdere giocatori a zero euro, tranne per Dybala siamo gli unici ad agire in questo modo in Italia.


Ma quello che sto dicendo è che un fondo non arriva per smiliardare e perdere soldi. Quindi la logica di investimento è la stessa di Elliot. Lo sceicco arriva con lo sponsor da 50 milioni all anno sulla maglia e 50 milioni all anno per il milanello training center.


----------



## Giangy (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Qualcosa sotto c'è allora, spazzati via tutti i dubbi. Aspetto che ci sia l'ufficialità prima di esultare.


----------



## Rivera10 (16 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma quello che sto dicendo è che un fondo non arriva per smiliardare e perdere soldi. Quindi la logica di investimento è la stessa di Elliot. Lo sceicco arriva con lo sponsor da 50 milioni all anno sulla maglia e 50 milioni all anno per il milanello training center.



Sottoscrivo quello che dici


----------



## Tobi (16 Aprile 2022)

Con Stadio, progetto sportivo Ambizioso e magari SuperLega chi prende il Milan fa soldi a palate


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> C'è la spunta blu, poi non so...


Si è verificato, ci sono anche le immagini delle loro attività finanziarie oltre la sua immagine di lavoro (è pelato ) se fosse un fake starebbe già in galera


----------



## Rickrossonero (16 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che Elliot abbia tenuto il Milan nel limbo. Lo ha preso a 300 milioni (650 investiti) e lo rivendono a 1 miliardo dopo aver portato fatturati a 300 milioni e in champions. Invest Corp cercherà di fare lo stesso, soprattutto con lo stadio visto che sono investiti pesantemente anche nel Real Estate. Comunque quello che intendevo è che un fondo cerca i ritorni, lo sceicco se ne sbatte perché ha altri fini non solo economici


Si ma sinceramente meglio una proprietà che investa anche con una certa oculatezza.Vorreste uno alla al khelaifi?Io no onestamente,per vincere seriamente servono soldi ma anche competenza e programmazione.Questi sicuramente non prenderanno mbappe ma non penso che per non spendere ti facciano arrivare messias all'ultimo giorno di mercato.Tra mbappe e messias ci sono mille sfumature.


----------



## livestrong (16 Aprile 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> Si ma sinceramente meglio una proprietà che investa anche con una certa oculatezza.Vorreste uno alla al khelaifi?Io no onestamente,per vincere seriamente servono soldi ma anche competenza e programmazione.Questi sicuramente non prenderanno mbappe ma non penso che per non spendere ti facciano arrivare messias all'ultimo giorno di mercato.Tra mbappe e messias ci sono mille sfumature.


ti ci vedo (nulla di personale, si intende) protestare per gli arrivi di Haaland, Mbappè e compagnia. Sarei curioso di leggere anche certe reazioni di alcuni utenti del forum. Sfortunatamente non succederà mai. Penso che ci sarà una fase iniziale in cui verranno investite più risorse, speriamo nella maniera migliore possibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".



Allah al bar!

Pronto a convertirmi alla jihad, però portate banconote fumanti, Klopp, Haaland e Mbappe.


----------



## overlord (16 Aprile 2022)

Stavo vedendo un video di presentazione della IvestCorp sul loro twitter e magicamente mi ritrovo il faccione di Sal Galatioto.....
.....ve lo ricordate bene immagino. Brividi


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allah al bar!
> 
> Pronto a convertirmi alla jihad, però portate banconote fumanti, Klopp, Haaland e Mbappe.



Ora @7vinte ti scomunica


----------



## 7vinte (16 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Allah al bar!
> 
> Pronto a convertirmi alla jihad, però portate banconote fumanti, Klopp, Haaland e Mbappe.


È lui a doversi convertire!


----------



## livestrong (16 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma quello che sto dicendo è che un fondo non arriva per smiliardare e perdere soldi. Quindi la logica di investimento è la stessa di Elliot. Lo sceicco arriva con lo sponsor da 50 milioni all anno sulla maglia e 50 milioni all anno per il milanello training center.


Se sono un fondo di investimento classico, come lascia immaginare la loro storia (basta vedere per quanti anni hanno mantenuto il controllo di certi brand), non riesco a immaginare come possano rivendere il milan a più di 1mld di dollari senza investirci pesantemente. Per raggiungere una certa appetibilità sul mercato bisognerebbe che si realizzassero:
- costruzione dello stadio nel minor tempo possibile;
- squadra che entra stabilmente almeno in semifinale di champions;
- accordi di sponsorizzazione molto importanti.

Stiamo parlando di un club che milita in serie A, per cui anche dominando eventualmente in lungo e in largo gli introiti dall'italia sarebbero molto pochi. Dal punto di vista logico non riesco a trovare il senso di un'acqusizione a certe cifre, se non quello di investire pesantemente nel breve periodo.
Se le cifre fossero confermate comunque secondo me è assai probabile che non ci sia volontà di speculazione dietro. I conti non tornano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Se sono un fondo di investimento classico, come lascia immaginare la loro storia (basta vedere per quanti anni hanno mantenuto il controllo di certi brand), non riesco a immaginare come possano rivendere il milan a più di 1mld di dollari senza investirci pesantemente. Per raggiungere una certa appetibilità sul mercato bisognerebbe che si realizzassero:
> - costruzione dello stadio nel minor tempo possibile;
> - squadra che entra stabilmente almeno in semifinale di champions;
> - accordi di sponsorizzazione molto importanti.
> ...


Il senso logico è lo Stadio di proprietà e i ricavi champions che aumenteranno enormemente dal 2024. Insomma se lavorano bene si ritrovano un Milan da 500 milioni di fatturato tra 5-6 anni per rivenderlo a 1,5-2 miliardi.


----------



## darden (16 Aprile 2022)

Comunque non mi è chiaro perché si parli di Bahrein, lui è capo di questo fondo di investimenti della borsa di muscat(Oman) e di una banca sempre dell'Oman


Vediamo come va a finire, mi sta bene la continuità con +100M anno sul payroll


----------



## livestrong (16 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Il senso logico è lo Stadio di proprietà e i ricavi champions che aumenteranno enormemente dal 2024. Insomma se lavorano bene si ritrovano un Milan da 500 milioni di fatturato tra 5-6 anni per rivenderlo a 1,5-2 miliardi.


Mi pare strano che si investa un miliardo di dollari sulla base di aria fritta propinata da Sala. E l'area di Sesto, per quanto preferita da noi tifosi, dal punto di vista speculativo offre margini decisamente inferiori. Non so, non mi tornano parecchie cose. Anche in Champions devi andare per far qualcosa più della comparsa se vuoi ricavi sostanziali. I costi del calcio poi tendono ad aumentare di pari passo con gli introiti. Ce li vedo già gli agenti dei giocatori bussare alla porta della nuova proprietà


----------



## Mauricio (16 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> ti ci vedo (nulla di personale, si intende) protestare per gli arrivi di Haaland, Mbappè e compagnia. Sarei curioso di leggere anche certe reazioni di alcuni utenti del forum. Sfortunatamente non succederà mai. Penso che ci sarà una fase iniziale in cui verranno investite più risorse, speriamo nella maniera migliore possibile.


Si è visto al PSG: squadrone sulla carta che vince solo il campionato francese. Un’accozzaglia di giocatori fortissimi, peccato che non è FUT di FIFA ma una squadra vera di calcio, dove ci vogliono sinergie vere per vincere (vedere il Milan primo con uno squadrone non imbattibile, ma hanno fatto gruppo che fa rendere più della somma dei valori dei singoli).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Con Stadio, progetto sportivo Ambizioso e magari SuperLega chi prende il Milan fa soldi a palate



Sono convinto che col calcio si fanno solo mega lavatrici e intrallazzi finanziari strani. Soldi veri non se ne fanno a mio avviso. Forse qualcosa in premier, ma sono scettico pure sul calcio inglese


----------



## livestrong (16 Aprile 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Si è visto al PSG: squadrone sulla carta che vince solo il campionato francese. Un’accozzaglia di giocatori fortissimi, peccato che non è FUT di FIFA ma una squadra vera di calcio, dove ci vogliono sinergie vere per vincere (vedere il Milan primo con uno squadrone non imbattibile, ma hanno fatto gruppo che fa rendere più della somma dei valori dei singoli).


Il psg ha sempre dovuto competere con le realtà della premier league comunque, che di certo non spendono bruscolini sul mercato. Con quel che ha speso il psg per Messi, il city ha preso Grealish. Io comunque sarei super contento di aver una squadra come quella del psg, poi ognuno ha la sua opinione ci mancherebbe.


----------



## mil77 (16 Aprile 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come pensano di guadagnarci a fronte di un investimento iniziale da 1 miliardo più le molte spese necessarie per rinforzo della squadra e stadio, boh. Non è la situazione di Elliott che ha rilevato la società come pegno a pochi soldi.


Sul Milan ci potrebbero guadagnare rivendendolo tra 5 anni a 3 miliardi dopo aver fatto lo stadio e rafforzato la squadra spendendo almeno un altro 1,5 miliardi. Ma quello che vogliono, e che con il Milan avranno, è la visibilità massima internazionale. Il fondo oggi gestisce 34 miliardi il loro obiettivo dichiarato è arrivare a gestire 100 miliardi entro 5 anni...


----------



## davoreb (16 Aprile 2022)

Cominciamo con il fantamercato


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Già me lo vedo mohametto che a l'intervista dice che il suo giocatore del Milan preferito e stato Comandini come chi aveva come giocatore preferito nerazzurro il mitico Nicola Ventola


----------



## LukeLike (16 Aprile 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Comunque non mi è chiaro perché si parli di Bahrein, lui è capo di questo fondo di investimenti della borsa di muscat(Oman) e di una banca sempre dell'Oman
> 
> 
> Vediamo come va a finire, mi sta bene la continuità con +100M anno sul payroll


Probabilmente perché la sede centrale di InvestCorp si trova a Manama, in Bahrein.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Diciamo che, battute e sogni a parte, fondo o non fondo, una proprietà che nel mercato di gennaio si impegna per anche pochi spiccioli a far vincere lo scudetto in un anno favorevole sarebbe già un clamoroso upgrade.
Perché quelli di adesso, nemmeno quello fanno.


----------



## jacky (16 Aprile 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Cominciamo con il fantamercato


Ma dai speriamo... almeno si sogna un po'.
In questi anni il popolo si è innamorato dei carro-armati, dei trattori. Tanto per dire qua dentro c'è gente che schifa Dybala perché costerebbe troppo e non vede cosa propone il Milan davanti da mesi!!!
Molti tifosi per me sono entrati nei giochi manageriali, vogliono scoprire giovani a zero che poi diventano i migliori del mondo, vogliono pagare poco i big/o non rinnovare.
A Milano queste cose non vanno bene, puoi farle a Firenze, a Bergamo.
Non a Milano. Qua serve il campione! E poi il tifoso ti spende anche 150€ per il biglietto Champions.
Così sei costretto a metterli a 18€, e giustamente...

In questi ultimi 2 anni il campione è stato Ibra, ma senza di lui (anche solo nello spogliatoio) per me si torna indietro almeno di 15 punti. Ricordiamoci Pioli senza Ibra, 0-5 a Bergamo, dominato in casa dalla Samp all'epifania e salvato da 3 miracoli di Donnarumma... Ed era qui da 2 mesi e mezzo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Speriamo che non stia semplicemente trollando...


Stiamo parlando di un CEO di un azienda da 40miliardi non di un bambino in cerca di visibilità. Se si espone un motivo c’è.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Ma finiremo in buone mani si o no? Questo mi preme sapere.


----------



## folletto (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".



finger crossed


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Aprile 2022)

Maometto vogliamo vedere Bappe' fare l'assist a Aland. Sulla destra confermato Salameker


----------



## King of the North (16 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Che senso avrebbe tirar fuori 1 miliardo e passa di euro per tenere il Milan nel limbo come sta succedendo con Elliott con mercati fatti con i bollini della coop o coi buoni pasto?


Al di là de fatto che le burle ad Elliott per i mercati poveri fa abbastanza ridere…..
detto questo non è che Elliott fino ad oggi non abbia tirato fuori un euro, anzi…
Inoltre quanto sia ricca la nostra proprietà conta poco, Elliott è ricchissimo. Quello che conta sono i fatturati e quindi capire se i nuovi proprietari avranno modo e intenzioni di immettere milioni con sponsorizzazioni “fake”.
Perché vi ricordò che il presidente del Bologna è ricchissimo ma se i fatturati sono ridicoli (e ad oggi fatturiamo meno della metà dei grandi club europei) sarà sempre impossibile fare la voce grossa sul mercato.

aggiungo, inoltre, che non sputerò mai su una proprietà che ci ha tolto dalla melma e che con un’ottima organizzazione ci ha fatto colmare il gap coi ladri e con l’onda in brevissimo tempo, gap che sembrava incolmabile.
Io mi auguro davvero che l’attuale dirigenza venga confermata.


----------



## King of the North (16 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il psg ha sempre dovuto competere con le realtà della premier league comunque, che di certo non spendono bruscolini sul mercato. Con quel che ha speso il psg per Messi, il city ha preso Grealish. Io comunque sarei super contento di aver una squadra come quella del psg, poi ognuno ha la sua opinione ci mancherebbe.


La squadra conta il giusto. Quello che ti fa vincere è la società, la dirigenza, l’organizzazione, la mentalità, la struttura……e ovviamente giocatori bravi. Con le figurine però non si è mai vinto niente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".



Non bagnatevi troppo, ad oggi, ufficialmente è solo una persona che fa i complimenti al Milan.


----------



## livestrong (16 Aprile 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di un CEO di un azienda da 40miliardi non di un bambino in cerca di visibilità. Se si espone un motivo c’è.


Che aria tirava ieri a MTV?


----------



## Mika (16 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non bagnatevi troppo, ad oggi, ufficialmente è solo una persona che fa i complimenti al Milan.


Siamo in testa da un mese e questo, arabo quindi nemmeno di religione cattolica prende e fa gli auguri al Milan e ai tifosi del Milan il giorno dopo le notizie di un possibile acquisto del Milan.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Aprile 2022)

È un bel presidente! Un santo, un apostolo!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non bagnatevi troppo, ad oggi, ufficialmente è solo una persona che fa i complimenti al Milan.



Mi tornano in mente le dichiarazioni dei Ricketts al tempo. Qualcuno se le ricorda?

Tutto il pregresso passato dovrebbe rendere molto prudenti i tifosi e non partire subito a farsi i viaggia mentali, anche perché portano una sfiga tremenda


----------



## Riccardo88 (16 Aprile 2022)

Segno palese. 
Speriamo solo che il Milan sia per loro un mezzo per crearsi l'immagine di vincenti e farsi pubblicità, invece di una proprietà da rivendere in 2/3 anni ad un prezzo migliore dopo averci fatto pure qualche guadagno nel frattempo. Altrimenti non cambia molto da Elliot, vediamo.


----------



## diavolo (16 Aprile 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi tornano in mente le dichiarazioni dei Ricketts al tempo. Qualcuno se le ricorda?
> 
> Tutto il pregresso passato dovrebbe rendere molto prudenti i tifosi e non partire subito a farsi i viaggia mentali, anche perché portano una sfiga tremenda


Beh ma i Ricketts il Milan lo volevano.


----------



## Baba (16 Aprile 2022)

Da un fondo a un altro fondo. Chi ci dice che questo non sia tirchio o che non stia sulle balle all’Uefa?


----------



## Zenos (16 Aprile 2022)

In 4 anni Paul Singer non ha proferito mezza parola sul Milan...speriamo bene...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Siamo in testa da un mese e questo, arabo quindi nemmeno di religione cattolica prende e fa gli auguri al Milan e ai tifosi del Milan il giorno dopo le notizie di un possibile acquisto del Milan.



Volendo essere pignoli, ha fatto i complimenti per essere passati di nuovo in testa. Poi che non siano complimenti casuali lo sappiamo tutti, ma io nella vita su certe cose, soprattutto su certe trattative cerco di andarci molto molto cauto. Finché non vedo ufficialità, non esulto, ne mi illudo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (16 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> ti ci vedo (nulla di personale, si intende) protestare per gli arrivi di Haaland, Mbappè e compagnia. Sarei curioso di leggere anche certe reazioni di alcuni utenti del forum. Sfortunatamente non succederà mai. Penso che ci sarà una fase iniziale in cui verranno investite più risorse, speriamo nella maniera migliore possibile.


sarebbero capaci di dire "Haland?? Ma nooooo meglio stare più umili con un Berardi"ne sono sicuro,non scherzo. 
Il payroll ha veramente fatto danni inenarrabili


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Volendo essere pignoli, ha fatto i complimenti per essere passati di nuovo in testa. Poi che non siano complimenti casuali lo sappiamo tutti, ma io nella vita su certe cose, soprattutto su certe trattative cerco di andarci molto molto cauto. Finché non vedo ufficialità, non esulto, ne mi illudo.


Bisogna solo capire se fino a ieri parlasse di Milan.
Sta tutto lì.


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Da un fondo a un altro fondo. Chi ci dice che questo non sia tirchio o che non stia sulle balle all’Uefa?


Non mi pare che City e psg stiano sulle balle alluefa anzi... 

Non compreranno ne mbappe ne haland ma mi gioco un paio di euro che potremmo permetterci acquisti da 50/60 milioni con stipendi sui 7/8 milioni. Sara un bell'upgrade rispetto ad elliot sopratutto con le 3 m in dirigenza.


----------



## sunburn (16 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna solo capire se fino a ieri parlasse di Milan.


Guardando l’account twitter, sembrerebbe di no.
Comunque io su queste cose non credo tanto agli scoop giornalistici: se escono informazioni è perché qualcuno vuole che escano per qualche motivo.
In teoria può essere anche che ci sia una trattativa in stallo e che tutto sia venuto fuori su iniziativa di chi gestisce il fondo per mettere pressione a Elliott. Come può essere che sia già tutto fatto o che non sia vero niente o che la trattativa riguardi non la compravendita del club ma qualche collaborazione con Elliott ecc.
Vedremo nelle prossime settimane. Tanto già sappiamo: se slitta o filtra cauto ottimismo, non se ne fa nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Guardando l’account twitter, sembrerebbe di no.
> Comunque io su queste cose non credo tanto agli scoop giornalistici: se escono informazioni è perché qualcuno vuole che escano per qualche motivo.
> In teoria può essere anche che ci sia una trattativa in stallo e che tutto sia venuto fuori su iniziativa di chi gestisce il fondo per mettere pressione a Elliott. Come può essere che sia già tutto fatto o che non sia vero niente…
> Vedremo nelle prossime settimane. Tanto già sappiamo: se slitta o filtra cauto ottimismo, non se ne fa nulla.


Se sky e gli addetti ai lavori italiani sono out io posso solo godere. 
La notizia è arrivata dalla Francia...


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Aprile 2022)

Ha regalato un bell'uovo ai vari sfigati per gli anni che verranno......


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che City e psg stiano sulle balle alluefa anzi...
> 
> Non compreranno ne mbappe ne haland ma mi gioco un paio di euro che potremmo permetterci acquisti da 50/60 milioni con stipendi sui 7/8 milioni. Sara un bell'upgrade rispetto ad elliot sopratutto con le 3 m in dirigenza.


Stipendi sui 15 vuoi dire......


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Aprile 2022)

Romagnoli sbaglia sempre per troppa foga.......


----------



## jacky (16 Aprile 2022)

Ha parlato più lui in mezzo post che Eliott in 4 anni


----------



## Nomaduk (16 Aprile 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Stipendi sui 15 vuoi dire......


Calma. 15 lì puoi dare quando stai stabilmente nelle prime 8 d'Europa. Tra un paio d'anni, appena arriva klopp o guardiola.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Calma. 15 lì puoi dare quando stai stabilmente nelle prime 8 d'Europa. Tra un paio d'anni, appena arriva klopp o guardiola.


se piove di quel che tuona c'e' da ridere......


----------



## Manchester2003!! (16 Aprile 2022)

pare vogliano foderare il terzo anello di velluto e Inda invece vuole rimanere sulla plastica sbiadita.........questi sembrano gli scenari!!!
Le prime 14 pagine di Milan nella Gazzetta manco alla vittoria Champions.........preparano tutti la lingua!!


----------



## danjr (16 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma quello che sto dicendo è che un fondo non arriva per smiliardare e perdere soldi. Quindi la logica di investimento è la stessa di Elliot. Lo sceicco arriva con lo sponsor da 50 milioni all anno sulla maglia e 50 milioni all anno per il milanello training center.


La logica non può essere la stessa, si passerebbe comunque ad un piano successivo. Se spendi 1 milione la gestione “alla Elliot” che ritorno può darti? elliot spese 300 milioni di acquisto


----------



## Djici (16 Aprile 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> sarebbero capaci di dire "Haland?? Ma nooooo meglio stare più umili con un Berardi"ne sono sicuro,non scherzo.
> Il payroll ha veramente fatto danni inenarrabili


Io ho fatto il percorso inverso a l'evoluzione.
Forse qualcuno del vecchio forum se lo ricorderà... Ma io ero contrarii6a l'acquisto di Ibrahimovic quando era al Barca.
Scrivevo che l'avremo pagata in futuro e che era meglio spendere i soldi in un altro modo.
Poi però la verità e che ho goduto in quei 2 anni. Mi sono "desinvoluto" per parlare calcio giocato e non più di ammortamento e bilanci.

Siamo tifosi.
A noi devono interessare o stop, i dribbling, i tiri di prima... Le scivolate, il pressing.
Se c'è qualcuno che crede che possiamo spendere soldi, chi siamo noi per dire di non farlo 

Se qualcuno si presenta con giocatori che costano 100 mln a testa mica verrò a scrivere "eh ma il fpf".

Si gode e basta.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2022)

It's fans? 
its... caso mai. Spero solo che è per colpa del correttore automatico


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Aprile 2022)

io non so cosa pensare o aspettarmi, ma vedere la CL e poi guardare il Milan è davvero triste per cui ben vengano


----------



## __king george__ (16 Aprile 2022)

mamma mia ragazzi mamma mia...MAMMA MIA!


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mohammed Al-Ardh di Investcorp da i complimenti al Milan via social, dopo la vittoria di ieri:"Congratulazioni al Milan per essere tornato in vetta al campionato italiano. Buona Pasqua al club, ai suoi tifosi e a tutti quelli che festeggiano in quest'occasione".


Per il momento accetto gli auguri e ricambio, finché non ci sono notizie certe non credo a nulla. Certo, è ovvio che ha già detto più lui di Elliott finora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2081
> 
> 
> It's fans?
> its... caso mai. Spero solo che è per colpa del correttore automatico



Speriamo non sia un'altra Licia Ronzulli con il burka che scrive


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Che aria tirava ieri a MTV?


Normale, son cose sopra la testa di tutti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2081
> 
> 
> It's fans?
> its... caso mai. Spero solo che è per colpa del correttore automatico


avevo notato pure io l'errore grammaticale  ma per scaramanzia non ho scritto nulla, diciamo che se hanno un social media manager cosi non è un bel biglietto da visita, ricorda molto yogurt Li che faceva le videochiamate con la credenza vuota alle spalle


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Aprile 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> avevo notato pure io l'errore grammaticale  ma per scaramanzia non ho scritto nulla, diciamo che se hanno un social media manager cosi non è un bel biglietto da visita, ricorda molto yogurt Li che faceva le videochiamate con la credenza vuota alle spalle


Che Dio ce la mandi buona... Ne abbiamo passate tra Bee Toccapalle, Yogurt Li e ora Idiott.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Aprile 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Beh ma i Ricketts il Milan lo volevano.


Appunto, lo volevano e non si è fatto nulla comunque. Magari finisce uguale pure con sti qua.


----------



## King of the North (16 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto il percorso inverso a l'evoluzione.
> Forse qualcuno del vecchio forum se lo ricorderà... Ma io ero contrarii6a l'acquisto di Ibrahimovic quando era al Barca.
> Scrivevo che l'avremo pagata in futuro e che era meglio spendere i soldi in un altro modo.
> Poi però la verità e che ho goduto in quei 2 anni. Mi sono "desinvoluto" per parlare calcio giocato e non più di ammortamento e bilanci.
> ...


Fino ad un certo punto. Poi quando la UEFA ci lascia fuori le competizioni si ride di meno, e dire che ci siamo passati pochi anni fa.


----------



## babsodiolinter (16 Aprile 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Fino ad un certo punto. Poi quando la UEFA ci lascia fuori le competizioni si ride di meno, e dire che ci siamo passati pochi anni fa.


Non mi sembra che il psg,m.c.,juve,etc etc sono rimaste fuori dalle competizioni spendendo miliardi..
Certo mi risponderai hanno il fatturato,ma gli arabi il fatturato se lo creano,un paio di sponsorizzazioni,gigantografia di maldini in Bahrein ed ecco che il fatturato sale a 500milioni e puoi spendere quello che vuoi...
Ormai il calcio è questo,o si fà una superlega ed allora la storia del Milan può permetterti di competere oppure ci vogliono questi qui..
Che piaccia o no...il romanticismo ahimè è finito...


----------



## mabadi (17 Aprile 2022)

speriamo che lo scopo non sia rivendere ma far vedere come gli arabi possono vincere una coppa.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (17 Aprile 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> speriamo che lo scopo non sia rivendere ma far vedere come gli arabi possono vincere una coppa.


Vorrai dire "La Coppa"


----------

